# Dometic Sealand Toilet



## akjimny (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I got the "New and Improved" bowl seal installed on my Dommetic Sealand toilet and have a question.  Nothing was mentioned about using any lubricant on the seal.  None was supplied with the seal kit.  I was wondering if a spray of silicone lube would help?  Hurt?  Not advised? 

Anyone???  Anyone???


----------



## LEN (Mar 11, 2012)

How about KY jelly!     I don't put any on mine petro-jelly would not be good on rubber.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2012)

Not nessessary Jim


----------



## akjimny (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Ken!!  I didn't think it needed anything extra but it's always good to get a second opinion.


----------

